# 200SX Fender Flares



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

is it true that you can take the stock fender flares out of a Nissan Frontier of a Xterra and fit them on to a 200SX with minor body work....???? a friend said they did this at his ship ... and it give the 200 a wider looking stance


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

you can make any thing look wider with bodywork but it's how much money do you want to spend
you can get stillen gtr flares or mold on a feelz kit


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hmmmm....intresting-I would have never thought of this


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

I want to see a picture of this one................................. I can't evan imagine what it would look like......


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

where can you get the feels widebody kit? and to they fit the sentra too? i would like wider fenders too. they would give off that german/bmw look i'm going for now. be glad when i can upgrade from a sentra to a m3.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

kit for 200sx
http://www.streetimportscene.com/quwhee/HTML PAGES/200sx.htm

plus im sure everyone has seen the yellow 200 with the feels fender..it's the yellow 1 with 2 spoilers 1 on the trunk and 1 on the roof (someone must have a link to tat car)


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i don't remember the feels wide body kit looking like that. It was a lot cleaner.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

that link is not the feelz it's another company called quewess(sp)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah the QuWheels isnt as clean as the Feelz but its the same wide body look with the fenders...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

There are also the sissy flares that come on the gtr kit from 
www.groundeffects.com (200sx) or
www.moldynamics.com (4 door b14)


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Actually to my knowledge, no one makes fender flares for the 200sx/sentra besides those listed above.. The only flares ive seen on a sentra were on the elusive "varitec" sentra. Those were from a 6th gen Civic (96-99).


----------

